# How do you cope/deal with being lonely? + venting



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

I"m a 22 year old female. I feel like I haven't always had social anxiety. In High school, talking to people outside my "group" made me nervous/anxious but it wasn't as a big of a deal as it is now to make conversation with literally anyone.

I feel like the more time I spend by myself, the more social anxiety seems to become prevalent. But, now that it's something I deal with, It's almost like I'm just a fly in it's web.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

As my SA has waned, I've found that I need to be social more often, to not feel so lonely. But the longer I leave it, the harder it is to get out there again.

Joining Meetup groups helps with the anxiety relating to talking to new people. After all, you can be sure they are there to socialise. If it's a shy group then they would probably understand how you feel, which helps. If you are unsure about a particular group, you can check the reviews to see what people are saying about it.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Music


----------



## catty cathleen (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol... I know how that feels. I suck at making friends in real life and I suck at making friends online so i am probably in a deep hole right now of my own self esteem and confidence. I cope up with my anxiety and lonliness just by drawing, sketching and watching videos on youtube. Pewdiepie makes me happy


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Exercising, fitness walking, cycling, taking walks in nature. This is how I cope with being a hermit friendless loner.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah, When I was young... I did not really feel social anxiety even though it was in my life. Meaning when People disliked me or spoke badly to me or bullied me in some way... I just blew it off or didnt let it bother me much. See I grew up in an abusive home.... so people speaking badly to me was an every day thing... an d given that I gew up in that I learnt how to just cope with it and get through my day regaurdless. 

Now that I am more adjusted as a person.. NOW I really do feel the weight of social pain when people are talking badly about me or badly to me... and it hurts very much 

so now I have learnt to keep abusive people OUT of my life because nobody needs that in life, nobody needs to be laughed at or called names or put down and so forth. 
So now I know not to have people who do those things in my life 

I wish you the best


----------



## Layna9 (Aug 30, 2016)

Honest to god, eating disorder... it fills in the loneliness because it's something so obbsessive so consuming, but it's bad . it's terrible. But I do have healthy outlets too like reading and writing, (which I do too much of since I have no one to talk to) Also posting on forums online, really. my best advice is to find a hobby and really immerse yourself in it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

By calling / texting my kids. Otherwise, distraction lol, movies, books, video games, the internetz.


----------



## theusedblueandyellow (Jan 5, 2017)

I enjoy watching movies, doing puzzles, taking long walks while listening to music. It is hard sometimes to get rid of the feeling of loneliness, but maybe you could keep your mind busy by doing these things.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Layna9 said:


> Honest to god, eating disorder... it fills in the loneliness because it's something so obbsessive so consuming, but it's bad . it's terrible. But I do have healthy outlets too like reading and writing, (which I do too much of since I have no one to talk to) Also posting on forums online, really. my best advice is to find a hobby and really immerse yourself in it.


yup, same here.


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> yup, same here.


I've been there too. I went from aiming to eat as little as possible at 14 to having a binge eating disorder at 20.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

by being depressed


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

oh yeah and pills


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

chaoticgalaxy said:


> I"m a 22 year old female. I feel like I haven't always had social anxiety. In High school, talking to people outside my "group" made me nervous/anxious but it wasn't as a big of a deal as it is now to make conversation with literally anyone.
> 
> I feel like the more time I spend by myself, the more social anxiety seems to become prevalent. But, now that it's something I deal with, It's almost like I'm just a fly in it's web.


The more time you spend away from people that harder your SA is going to become to deal with. It's better to keep interacting with people and staying in the groove.


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

movies and youtube mostly


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

teopap said:


> Exercising, fitness walking, cycling, taking walks in nature. This is how I cope with being a hermit friendless loner.


I wish i did all that. I do the exercise and bike rides but other than that i stick to staying home, movies and videogames.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I fantasies about having gf.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I wish i did all that. I do the exercise and bike rides but other than that i stick to staying home, movies and videogames.


It's never too late to start!
I started cycling 2 years ago just around my neighborhood and my town. Today I got a road bike and cycling long distances such as 60 miles outside of my town, mountains, even to near towns. 
I also love nature and one day I just decided to go hikking in mountain trails alone. This helps me a lot with my depression as nature calms me and I can spend a lot of time walking in the woods. I am lucky to live in my country's biggest national park which is very crowded from local people and tourists, so I can say that is safe for solo hikkers too, as I have meet a lot of them in my hikes..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really get lonely as long as I have internet. Internet is about as close as I want to get to most people. And considering many people are far more honest and open online and they usually hide who they really are in real life, I think that's close enough. If I was ever gonna be lonely, I would have been very lonely before internet. I don't recall being all that lonely. But that was probably because I had TV and movies and books and magazines and music.

You don't have to be lonely just because you're alone. The vast majority of people you'll find out there anywhere are not going to say or do anything original or particularly special. The full range of human nature is displayed everywhere you look. Unfortunately.


----------



## radelea23 (Jan 22, 2017)

As easy as it is for me to sit inside all day watching a show, reading a book, or on my phone..... it's helpful to me to just get out of the house. I love taking pictures, so ill go on a nature walk or hike and take pictures of new things places and things I see. Sometimes I'll buy a treat for myself.

I usually don't feel as lonely afterwards.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> As my SA has waned, I've found that I need to be social more often, to not feel so lonely. But the longer I leave it, the harder it is to get out there again.
> 
> Joining Meetup groups helps with the anxiety relating to talking to new people. After all, you can be sure they are there to socialise. If it's a shy group then they would probably understand how you feel, which helps. If you are unsure about a particular group, you can check the reviews to see what people are saying about it.


I have had success with Meet Ups as well.


----------



## Gibberish Man (Aug 26, 2016)

chaoticgalaxy said:


> I feel like the more time I spend by myself, the more social anxiety seems to become prevalent. But, now that it's something I deal with, It's almost like I'm just a fly in it's web.


This is exactly how I feel. You are what you think...


----------

